# Good nutrition articles to read?



## bellullabob (Jan 8, 2004)

So everyone has an opinion which can be far from fact bla bla bla etc... What I am looking for is some links to really good articles on sports nutrition; something that informs the opinions you would post on these forums here! 

We could divide those in three categories perhaps: 

1) Pre ride/race nutrition or/and or general nutrition

2) Active/ Race refuel

3) Post/ Recovery nutrition

Thx


----------



## Hundun (Jun 2, 2010)

CYCLING PERFORMANCE TIPS
HOMEMADE RECIPES
Snacks, Energy Bars & Sports Drinks


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

See if your local community college offers a nutrition course on line or correspondence. You do not get accurate or unbiased data from a dotcom website. If the website recommends "product x" and has links to purchase it you should ignore that website.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Check out Monique Ryan's publications via Velonews.com. I've spoken on sports nutrition many times and always find buckets of good, practical cycling nutrition info through her posts. 

Stan Crocker RD,LD


----------



## 2gumby2 (May 7, 2012)

I recommend a book called Power Eating. It is by far the best sports nutrtion book I have found. Available at Amazon.


----------

